# The spiraled pen temple



## Pierre--- (Mar 5, 2019)

I love to play with the Sorby spiraling tool. So I made some spiral pens. Then I thought a spiral stand that could fit a spiral pen would be spirally nice. Maybe I overspiraled?  :biggrin: 



 That was my entry for the 2019 bash contest.


----------



## magpens (Mar 5, 2019)

Pierre ... those spiral-cut pens are absolutely beautiful !!!! ... So well done ... you are rightfully proud of them !!!!


----------



## Curly (Mar 5, 2019)

I agree with the guy above me. You’ve mastered that tool.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 5, 2019)

Neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Mar 5, 2019)

I loved the pen stand, one of the best ever posted, but thought it looked a bit like an experiment in technique as the spindles were different.  Nothing wrong with that, just an observation.

BUt now that you have posted pictures of the three pens - WOW, those are wonderful.  Very nice.

I have seen the spiraling tool in use at a Sorby demo at a local Woodcraft; tricky but eventually a nice element.

But, I did not expect the indents to be as severe (deep) as with your pens.  I really like those.  I expected it to be more of a texturing tool than a shaping tool.  If I am mis-interpreting, let us know.

Thanks for the view of the pens.  Well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 5, 2019)

Awesome work.


----------



## RKB (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow, those look great. :biggrin: Thank you for sharing your pens.


Rod


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 5, 2019)

mark james said:


> the pen stand... looked a bit like an experiment in technique as the spindles were different.


Sort of. In fact, I went to Venice just before making the stand and I was impressed by the liberty of their architects, nothing like the Greek or Roman "orders", well named. So instead of following rules, I just had fun making every part different. 


mark james said:


> But, I did not expect the indents to be as severe (deep) as with your  pens.  I expected it to be more of a texturing tool than a shaping  tool.


It only scratches at the beginning. But if you spend sufficient time, it shapes, I mean the indents go deeper and deeper into the wood and eventually they work the whole visible surface. You can even make diamonds.


----------



## mark james (Mar 5, 2019)

Pierre--- said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > the pen stand... looked a bit like an experiment in technique as the spindles were different.
> ...




Thanks for the additional information, this is intriguing.  Very nice.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Mar 5, 2019)

Very nice! I have a Sorby texturing/spiraling tool and I can say from experience that you have your technique down, I hope I can get as good as you at it.  Beautiful work there.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 5, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks nice many people have used the Beall Pen Wizard to do things like that. Needs to be noted that soft wood is needed to work those spiral tools. I have one also but have not spent enough time with it. I bought mine for decorating spin tops. There is an art to it use for sure and you have mastered it. Again nice win on the stand and the pens look good in it.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 5, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 6, 2019)

Love the pens! The extra spiraling examples are amazing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 6, 2019)

Pierre--- said:


> I love to play with the Sorby spiraling tool. So I made some spiral pens. Then I thought a spiral stand that could fit a spiral pen would be spirally nice. Maybe I overspiraled?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my entry for the 2019 bash contest.




I have not used mine much and it looks like you have yours so have you found a need to get new cutters or can you sharpen these and if so how??? The cutters are not cheap. What was the hardest wood you used it on?? 

You should have entered those pens in a contest or made one for a contest. They would have been winners. I like the aluminum dots in the first one.


----------



## Darley (Mar 6, 2019)

Tres Jolie , super bravo en particulier kitless


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, to make one pen, I usually have to prepare two or three of them. The action of this tool is not exact science...


----------



## raar25 (Mar 6, 2019)

Holy spiral Batman!  That is some amazing work, but what are you going to do with that stand now?


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 6, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I have not used mine much and it looks like you have yours so have you found a need to get new cutters or can you sharpen these and if so how??? The cutters are not cheap. What was the hardest wood you used it on??
> I like the aluminum dots in the first one.


They are easy to sharpen: you let it run on a spindle and you use a diamond file: Sorby made two YT vids, look at the first one at 2'. The main trouble I had was the tool axis worn out twice, so I put some ball bearings, and it works nicely now. 



The tool works well only on very hard wood. Boxwood or African blackwood are perfect.


The dots are black mother-of pearl in fact, not aluminium. I love MOP!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 6, 2019)

Pierre--- said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I have not used mine much and it looks like you have yours so have you found a need to get new cutters or can you sharpen these and if so how??? The cutters are not cheap. What was the hardest wood you used it on??
> ...



Thanks all good info. I need to break that thing out and play with it some more. Hope I can find it.  has been awhile. When I was using it, maple was my wood of choice. Tried on some exotics and wasted my time. Too hard to dent and cut.


----------



## Buckeyepen (Mar 6, 2019)

Beautiful, wow,  did you use full size or the mini tool?


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 6, 2019)

Awesome work Pierre!


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 6, 2019)

Buckeyepen said:


> Beautiful, wow,  did you use full size or the mini tool?


I used the mini tool. The full sized would be too big for a pen I guess.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow, that is beautiful. How hard is it to keep the spiral flowing without breaks? I am afraid that if I tried it that I would have a cross hatch pattern!


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------



## PenPal (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Pierre,masterful work mate,craftsman that you are I know you love hand work and fine detail. You remain an inspiration to me in the unique work you do.

Thank you for sharing my friend.Must be something in the water in the south of France.

Peter.


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 31, 2019)

RVA_Tyndall said:


> How hard is it to keep the spiral flowing without breaks? I am afraid that if I tried it that I would have a cross hatch pattern!


What I said, plan to make two pens, you will have one perfect. Just try it!


Thanks for the kind words Peter!


----------

